

How to meet Angels.. - MenaMena123

Whats your experiences? Thoughts.. Is it a simple email? Is it some meetup group? Is it a referral? What if you don't know anyone? Where to begin? Luck?
======
aditya
Move to valley. Pick up a stone. Throw it. Unless you're really unlucky,
you'll hit an angel.

But seriously, other than AngelList (which is great if you have
product+traction), go to meetups and network. If you're not in a tech hub (Bay
area, NYC, Boston, London), move to one. Best of luck!

